
The complexity of obtaining blood for people with the rarest blood types (2014) - daegloe
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/10/the-most-precious-blood-on-earth/381911/?single_page=true
======
ptaipale
This was interesting. I'm myself 0- or O-, which I now learned actually means
I'm O type in the ABO system and D- in the Rh system, but there are many other
factors at play. And I've considered myself a "universal donor", meaning I
could give blood to anyone, but I myself can receive blood only from someone
with the same group as myself.

This was significant when I lived in China, where O- type is very rare
(something like 0.3 % of population) so foreigners would register with a
private clinic to be able to donate/receive just in case someone needs a blood
transfusion of this type.

But, apparently, there are even much rarer types where just being O- is not
enough to donate.

------
Shoothe
Another rare group is the Bombay blood group:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hh_blood_group](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hh_blood_group)

(interestingly I can't find it in the submission using quick search)

------
kdtop3
Amazing article. And for some crazy reason I found myself tearing up when it
considered the sacrifices of the donars.

